# Smoked Tuna Dip recipes?



## halleburton

Hello everyone, don't post often but usually lurk around reading everyone's fishing stories and recipes. I used to live in Fort Walton in the 90's and am now in north Louisiana, boy do I miss living on the water, but this site often brings me back to the good old days on the coast. Anyways, had a great tuna trip last July with a bunch of friends and I'm down to one pack left, however I don't think I'll want to eat it seared as I usually do. The last pack I cooked in December was as fishy as any tuna I can remember, and although it was vacuum packed, I feel I have to give smoked tuna dip a try for this last one.



So, feel free to lend a hand to my first attempt at smoked tuna dip, I've heard of recipes with cream cheese, mayo and sour cream, so please help me out! The pack I have is probably about 2 pounds so I may as well give it a shot, at worst I'll end up with a story!


----------



## Downtime2

And I doubt you'll find better.....*<P align=center>Wade?s Tuna Dip<P align=center><P align=justify>Ingredients:<P align=justify><P align=justify>About 3 pounds Yellowfin Fillets.<P align=justify>3 Bricks Philadelphia Cream Cheese<P align=justify>2 Bunches Green Onions<P align=justify>1-Cup Hellmans Mayonnaise<P align=justify>2 Large jars of diced Pimentos (6 oz. I think)<P align=justify>½ cup sweet relish<P align=justify>1 cup diced jalapenos<P align=justify>½ cup dill relish<P align=justify>Garlic Salt<P align=justify>Cayenne Pepper<P align=justify>Lemon Pepper<P align=justify>Mesquite Liquid Smoke<P align=justify>Olive Oil<P align=justify><P align=justify> <P align=justify>Directions:<P align=justify><P align=justify>You want to start with a non-stick skillet. Using a small plate, roll the fillets in olive oil coating both sides good. Pre-heat the skillet. You want it almost hot enough to start smoking. Throw in the tuna. Season it pretty heavy with garlic salt and lemon pepper at this time. Cook it all the way through. (Medium well??) Take the tuna up and put it in a big mixing bowl. While you waiting for it to cool, in a separate bowl, pour the relishes and pimentos together. I usually season this with all the seasoning and mix it. Don?t drain anything, just pour it in. Season this mixture to taste with the garlic salt, a little regular salt, cayenne pepper, and a little regular lemon pepper. Dice the green part of the onions up and add them to this. Mix it together and let stand. Add a few drops of the liquid smoke to the mixture if you want to give it a little smokey flavor. Go back to the tuna. I always just tear it up as fine as I can with my hands. Seems to take out any lumps. Do this as soon as it cools enough to handle. In the same bowl, add the cream cheese to it. Use a big spoon and mix it till the cheese is blended evenly. Now, pour in all the other stuff and mix well. Add the mayonnaise at this time. I usually use about a cup. Mix it all together. Put it in a serving bowl, cover and refrigerate. You may have to add a little more mayonnaise if it?s feels kinda dry. That will be the cheese firming up again. <P align=justify><P align=justify>That?s it. Hope ya?ll enjoy it.<P align=justify>

Wade Hatten *


----------



## bluffman2

> *Downtime2 (2/4/2010)*And I doubt you'll find better.....*<P align=center>Wade?s Tuna Dip<P align=center><P align=justify>Ingredients:<P align=justify><P align=justify>About 3 pounds Yellowfin Fillets.<P align=justify>3 Bricks Philadelphia Cream Cheese<P align=justify>2 Bunches Green Onions<P align=justify>1-Cup Hellmans Mayonnaise<P align=justify>2 Large jars of diced Pimentos (6 oz. I think)<P align=justify>½ cup sweet relish<P align=justify>1 cup diced jalapenos<P align=justify>½ cup dill relish<P align=justify>Garlic Salt<P align=justify>Cayenne Pepper<P align=justify>Lemon Pepper<P align=justify>Mesquite Liquid Smoke<P align=justify>Olive Oil<P align=justify><P align=justify> <P align=justify>Directions:<P align=justify><P align=justify>You want to start with a non-stick skillet. Using a small plate, roll the fillets in olive oil coating both sides good. Pre-heat the skillet. You want it almost hot enough to start smoking. Throw in the tuna. Season it pretty heavy with garlic salt and lemon pepper at this time. Cook it all the way through. (Medium well??) Take the tuna up and put it in a big mixing bowl. While you waiting for it to cool, in a separate bowl, pour the relishes and pimentos together. I usually season this with all the seasoning and mix it. Don?t drain anything, just pour it in. Season this mixture to taste with the garlic salt, a little regular salt, cayenne pepper, and a little regular lemon pepper. Dice the green part of the onions up and add them to this. Mix it together and let stand. Add a few drops of the liquid smoke to the mixture if you want to give it a little smokey flavor. Go back to the tuna. I always just tear it up as fine as I can with my hands. Seems to take out any lumps. Do this as soon as it cools enough to handle. In the same bowl, add the cream cheese to it. Use a big spoon and mix it till the cheese is blended evenly. Now, pour in all the other stuff and mix well. Add the mayonnaise at this time. I usually use about a cup. Mix it all together. Put it in a serving bowl, cover and refrigerate. You may have to add a little more mayonnaise if it?s feels kinda dry. That will be the cheese firming up again. <P align=justify><P align=justify>That?s it. Hope ya?ll enjoy it.<P align=justify>
> 
> Wade Hatten
> 
> *


X2 :bowdown :clap


----------



## on the rocks

i've had wade's tuna dip...the BOMB! without a doubt, the best...

mike


----------



## halleburton

Thanks a bunch Wade, I'll give it a shot and let y'all know how it turns out! Now that I'm out of backstrap and tuna, I need to get on another tuna trip soon!


----------

